# Roof Penetration



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Check out uses permitted for liquidtite and go from there.The part about running through the attic vent,amature.


----------



## topspinner (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm not crazy about it either. These guys are solar installers. Even though they've got a contractor's license, they're not exactly electrical contractors.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

'they're not exactly electrical contractors'

Good opportunity to step up and take the lead.Maybe get yourself to a new level in the company.:thumbsup:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't know wether I'd call it amature or not. Definitely not the most "professional" route. Why make more holes in the roof than you have to? That's just one more place to maintain and make sure isn't leaking into the house. Plus most homeowners don't want to pay for the extra work of stubbing up some emt from inside the attic. 

Me personally if it were my roof I'd run rigid up there and spray paint it the color of my shingles.


----------



## SmithBuilt (Jan 9, 2009)

I've seen what you have described done on commercial buildings. I would do it to avoid another hole in the roof. I cannot think of a violation. Just watch the bends in the flex.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I have installed this type of vent cap purposely to run flex out onto a sloped shingle roof:










The violation you might create is more than 360 degrees of bend between pull points. Yes, that counts for flex too. Not just pipe.


----------



## topspinner (Jan 14, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I have installed this type of vent cap purposely to run flex out onto a sloped shingle roof:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the cap and it answers the question. Thank you for all the helpful responses.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I saw a fake downspout installed on the side of a stucco house one time with flex running up through it to the attic.


----------

